# Möchte ein eigenes Forum auf meiner site!



## ElFunghi (6. Januar 2002)

Hi @all,
ich möchte gerne ein eigenes forum auf meiner site haben, so in etwa wie es hier zu sehen ist!
Ich schätze mal in der größe wird es kein kostenloses irgentwo geben, aber ich wäre bereit auch selbst zu coden, doch  dafür bräuchte ich eine beschreibung! Also wenn ihr ne site kennt wo das beschreiben ist postet sie doch bitte!
(Wenn es so eins auch kostenlos zum download oder so ähnlich gibt dann den link doch bitte auch posten )

thx u. mfG
ElFunghi


----------



## Z-r0 (6. Januar 2002)

Irgendwie falsches Forum ,oder ? *rolleyes*


----------



## ElFunghi (6. Januar 2002)

Ja ich weis, aber ihr wisst doch sonst alles , und weil ich kein anderes forum kenne wo ich das fragen könnte hab ich das hier gewählt!
Also entweder ihr könnt mir helfen oder halt nicht! 

mfG
ElFunghi


----------



## Quentin (6. Januar 2002)

snitz forum
http://forum.snitz.com (englisch)
http://www.kirgy-web.de (deutsch)
- wenn dein provider asp unterstützt

ansonsten vielleicht auf http://www.kostenlos.de suchen

das YABB forum ist meines wissens kostenlos..

http://www.forumromanum.de

http://www.webmart.de

die letzten zwei hab ich übrigens auch mit der http://www.google.com suche gefunden, solltest du dir vielleicht mal ansehen....

regards


----------



## Patrick Kamin (7. Januar 2002)

*-*

http://www.woltlab.de
Schönes großes auf PHP basierendes Forum.


----------



## Dunsti (7. Januar 2002)

jo, der Tip von TimeFlash is echt gut, das hab ich auch.

Wenn Du allerdings kein PHP hast (MySQL brauchst Du übrigens auch dafür) schau doch mal auf http://www.hotscripts.com
Da gibts Boards in allen möglichen Sprachen: ASP, C++, Perl, PHP und auch Links zu Boards von Drittanbietern, die Dir ein Board auf deren Webspace hosten. 

da sollte doch was zu finden sein

@Z-r0: welches wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach das richtige Forum für diese Frage ? 

Dunsti


----------



## Robert Fischer (7. Januar 2002)

da sag ich nur http://www.phpbb.de und das APboard > http://www.php-zentrale.de/index.php?site=apboard


----------



## Avariel (18. Januar 2002)

http://www.happyserver.at
melde dich an und du hast ein kostenloses Gästebuch und vier kostenlose Foren


----------



## -[Blad3]- (18. Januar 2002)

*alles müll*

http://maniac-lansion.clanintern.de/didji/index.php?open=forum
das forum gibts zum saugen



http://maniac-lansion.clanintern.de/didji/dforum/download.php?file=dforum_v14.zip

viel spass


----------



## Klon (18. Januar 2002)

Da ganz recht Blade das Forum da ist wirklich müll (is mir klar das du das anders siehst aber vergleich es bitte mal mit dem Woltlab oder dem Ikonboard).

Auch kostenlos und praktisch ebenso mächtig wie ein VBB:

http://win.ikonboard.com/?home


----------



## -[Blad3]- (18. Januar 2002)

*hallo klönchen*



> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Da ganz recht Blade das Forum da ist wirklich müll (is mir klar das du das anders siehst aber vergleich es bitte mal mit dem Woltlab oder dem Ikonboard).
> 
> Auch kostenlos und praktisch ebenso mächtig wie ein VBB:
> ...



das war doch nur ein spass 


is mir schon klar das wotlab boards besser sind aber wenn einer eine ganz nromal page hat so wie du und ich wäre so ein didj board ganz toll und es spart platz in der mysql db


----------



## Klon (18. Januar 2002)

Achso jo da haste recht klar


----------



## -[Blad3]- (19. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Achso jo da haste recht klar  *



hehe wusste ich doch

is ja wohl klar alleine von der sicherheit das didj board hat nicht mal ne spamm fuktion 

aber es ist gut uns für eine clan hp genau das richtige

wobei das tutorials forum sehr viel stil und klasse hat und auch einen Preis


----------

